# Ryobi 7 1/2 inch CMS



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

So I assume that you do most of your cross cutting on either a table saw, or with a skilsaw? I know some stuff too big for my 10" CMS.

How is the quality of it? I know I have always been put off by all the plastic in a ryobi. They seem more like toys than real tools(just my opinion; Granted toys that can still do alot of damage.)

Glad you're happy with your purchase.


----------

